# DLNA Server Experience



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

I've seen mentions of TVersity and PlayOn in the forum. I tried the basic version of TVersity but it features are very limited. PlayOn seems full featured, but I don't like the suscription model. 

What are the experiences of others here with other products? I'm aware of Plex, Serviio, Mezzmo, and the PS3 Media Server (which I understand doesn't require a PS3.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've tried practically all of them at one time or another and every one has some limitations that I didn't like. In the end, I stayed with Playon and Playlater on an annual subscription basis. But they also have 'lifetime' available too if you're so inclined.

If you're not familiar with Playlater, it is basically a way to record shows from the 'channels' they offer. It can be bought/subscribed as a standalone product, but then the videos are all on the computer. Or it can be coupled with Playon so that you can watch on TV via whatever DLNA client you have. I've watched it via PS3 and DirecTV HRxx boxes. Works fine, but no real trickplay other than pause.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I just "discovered" this DLNA thing... works great with WMP12. I can find and play all my MP3's... search all my pictures by folder and play slideshows of any folder... really nice! Just "Allow remote control" under streaming in WMP, and make sure media streaming is turned on in network settings. I was surprised at how easy it was. Have network plugged into Hopper (no HIC).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I use PlayOn but I got the 'lifetime' subscription for a ridiculously low price at Christmas (like 40 bucks, I think, I forget). It's stellar.


----------



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

After working with 6 products over the weekend and looking at the comments here, I think I'm going to call PlayOn and ask if they'll make me a deal on a lifetime subscription. I really don't need all the services they're offering and the TVersity Pro would meet most of needs at a lower cost. However TVersity seems to have a poor support and little care for their clients.

Thanks for all the comments here.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Heck for the free Roku XD I'd pay full price.


----------



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

I agree the price with the Roku is great, but I guess I don't understand why I'd need it if I have PlayOn and the Hopper. Aren't they providing the same thing?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

So what's the main reason for getting Playon? To stream Netflix and Hulu? I can't really see a need with the Hopper offering almost everything except those.


----------



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

Yes, Netflix and Hulu are the main reason, but I also have a very large library of my own content that I'd like to make available. As part of my move to Dish I picked up Blockbuster as a Netflix replacement, but it falls far short of my expectations. Otherwise, I'm very happy with Dish and the Hopper at this point (as long as AMC doesn't really go away).


----------

